# PBM: Bluetooth doesn't work on Dell XPS Studio 1640 [SOLVED]

## VinzC

Hi all.

I've bought a brand new mobile phone with Bluetooth with the purpose to use it with my laptop... no luck!  :Very Happy:  (bwahahahaha)

Hem. Sorry.

I started with Gentoo Bluetooth guide but couldn't go very far as I'm stuck on step 3., hciconfig:

```
# hciconfig

#
```

From the guide:

```
T:  Bus=03 Lev=02 Prnt=02 Port=02 Cnt=03 Dev#=  5 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=e0(unk. ) Sub=01 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=413c ProdID=8156 Rev= 4.56
```

Here are BT-related loaded modules:

```
bfusb                  10896  0 

hci_uart               21160  0 

bpa10x                  7248  0 

btsdio                  5424  0 

hidp                   17712  0 

hci_vhci                6640  0 

sco                    12500  2 

bnep                   14864  2 

rfcomm                 42960  0 

l2cap                  25712  7 hidp,bnep,rfcomm

bluetooth              61540  12 bfusb,hci_uart,bpa10x,btsdio,hidp,hci_vhci,sco,bnep,rfcomm,l2cap

bcm203x                 5360  0 

ohci_hcd               25772  0 

uhci_hcd               25328  0 

ohci1394               32964  0 

ieee1394               89760  1 ohci1394

sdhci_pci               8752  0 

sdhci                  18868  1 sdhci_pci

ehci_hcd               39388  0
```

Here's what the log says:

```
Oct 30 11:10:11 solo bluetoothd[19304]: Bluetooth daemon 4.39

Oct 30 11:10:11 solo bluetoothd[19304]: Starting SDP server

Oct 30 11:10:11 solo bluetoothd[19304]: bridge pan0 created

Oct 30 11:10:11 solo bluetoothd[19304]: Starting experimental netlink support

Oct 30 11:10:11 solo bluetoothd[19304]: Failed to find Bluetooth netlink family

Oct 30 11:10:11 solo usb 3-1.2: usbfs: process 19307 (hid2hci) did not claim interface 0 before use
```

```
Linux solo 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP PREEMPT Mon Oct 19 00:17:34 CEST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9400 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Here's my Bluetooth device:

```
Bus 003 Device 005: ID 413c:8156 Dell Computer Corp. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          224 Wireless

  bDeviceSubClass         1 Radio Frequency

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Bluetooth

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x413c Dell Computer Corp.

  idProduct          0x8156 

  bcdDevice            4.56

  iManufacturer           1 Dell Computer Corp

  iProduct                2 Dell Wireless 370 Bluetooth Mini-card

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          216

    bNumInterfaces          4

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0020  1x 32 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass       254 Application Specific Interface

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Device Firmware Update

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      ** UNRECOGNIZED:  07 21 07 88 13 40 00

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered
```

Does anyone have an idea on what's wrong?

Thanks a lot in advance for any hint or suggestion.

----------

## VinzC

I upgraded my kernel to gentoo-sources-2.6.31, loaded btusb aaand... waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooooooo! hciconfig works.  :Cool: 

(Yessssssssssssss!...)

----------

## pgf

I've been mucking with this on and off for quite a while now and it is still pretty flaky. I also followed the http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml but I get stuck at section 5 - adding gnome-bluetooth. According to the guide it is simple - just emerge it. If only it were that easy:

```
[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2  USE="alsa consolekit cups gstreamer usb -debug -doc -old-daemons -test-programs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-2.28.1  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36, net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-utils ("net-wireless/bluez-utils" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-libs ("net-wireless/bluez-libs" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2)

```

Everything works on the command line, but the gui is broken.

----------

## VinzC

Command-line?  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

Have you tried blueman? It's also a little bit buggy but I succeeded in transferring some files to my mobile phone. I transfered these files from the mobile phone in fact. I've installed blueman-1.10 but version 1.21 is available now, not in portage obviously.

EDIT: There's an ebuild that was submitted to bugzilla. You might want to try it as I did on my system. It works better for me than version 1.10.

----------

## pgf

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Command-line?  
> 
> Have you tried blueman? It's also a little bit buggy but I succeeded in transferring some files to my mobile phone. I transfered these files from the mobile phone in fact. I've installed blueman-1.10 but version 1.21 is available now, not in portage obviously.

 

I gave it a brief try but couldn't make it work. I guess I should say I am connecting two PCs.

----------

## VinzC

 *pgf wrote:*   

> I gave it a brief try but couldn't make it work. I guess I should say I am connecting two PCs.

 

Have you tried version 1.21?

----------

## pgf

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *pgf wrote:*   I gave it a brief try but couldn't make it work. I guess I should say I am connecting two PCs. 
> 
> Have you tried version 1.21?

 

I tried it yesterday so I presume it was the most recent. I might put more effort into it now that I know it worked for someone else.

----------

## pgf

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Have you tried version 1.21?

 

Version 1.21 of blueman? Or something else? I only see version 1.10.

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -av --oneshot blueman

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2  USE="alsa consolekit cups gstreamer usb -debug -doc -old-daemons -test-programs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/blueman-1.10  USE="gnome nls -network" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36, net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-utils ("net-wireless/bluez-utils" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-libs ("net-wireless/bluez-libs" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2)

```

Everything I try seems to require bluez

----------

## VinzC

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Have you tried version 1.21?

 

 *pgf wrote:*   

> Version 1.21 of blueman? Or something else? I only see version 1.10.

 

Yes, I was referring to blueman. Indeed no later version than 1.10 is in portage but as I explained in a post above, there is an ebuild available for version 1.21 in bugzilla. Put it in your local portage overlay directory if you have one.

EDIT: Note it's true you'll need bluez-4.39* -- that's what I have on my system.

EDIT: Here's what I have:

```
[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/blueman-1.21 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/bluez-firmware-1.2 (0)
```

Just uninstall the blockers then re-emerge blueman.

----------

## pgf

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Indeed no later version than 1.10 is in portage but as I explained in a post above, there is an ebuild available for version 1.21 in bugzilla.

 

Sorry, I didn't notice your edit to that post. I will give it a try when I get a chance.

----------

